# Deroplatys Lobata



## sufistic (Jun 25, 2007)

We got this beautiful insect at Cameron Highlands. She's with us in our car, on our way back home to Singapore.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 25, 2007)

Hahaha nice


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2007)

wheres her seatbelt! :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice. Should the Singapore government be worried at all?


----------



## sufistic (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

Well OGIGA, most of the mantids found in Malaysia used to be widespread in Singapore as well. Due to urbanization, it has become increasingly difficult to find mantids such as the D. Lobata, D. Dessicata, H. Coronatus and other exotic species.

That does not prove though, that those species doesn't exist here. We still have some forests left and there have been occasions of people finding the above-mentioned mantids.

Singapore is located at the southern tip of Malaysia by the way.


----------



## khabirun (Jul 21, 2007)

Shot with DMC-FX07 at 2007-07-21

one of her babies eating.

sorry for the bad quality

here's another one





Shot with DMC-FX07 at 2007-07-21


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah that's great! Lovely looking specimen...(sorry, looks like I missed this thread.) How many ootheca have you got out of her?


----------



## khabirun (Jul 21, 2007)

i think she laid a couple before i caught her, she only laid one small one for me, around 30 came out and only 12 made it


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 21, 2007)

Good job, brother

It must be very expensive to keep a car in Singapore.

How bad is that?

Will you plan to breed this species that come home with you?


----------



## chunyee (Jul 21, 2007)

Smuggler from Singapore kidnapping Malaysian's Precious Mantis!! LOL!!


----------



## khabirun (Jul 22, 2007)

pshshshsht


----------



## sufistic (Jul 23, 2007)

> Smuggler from Singapore kidnapping Malaysian's Precious Mantis!! LOL!!


LOLZ.


----------



## sufistic (Aug 2, 2007)

updates on 08/01/07

we now have

1 L4

4 L3

4 L2 (very very slow....)

a pic of the L4


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 2, 2007)

nice! 8) you can see the leaf part comin in nicely!


----------



## spawn (Aug 2, 2007)

That female is an impressive specimen! Did you find her on the ground or in a tree? About how long was she?


----------



## khabirun (Aug 2, 2007)

found her on the ground, she's about 4 inches (10 cm)


----------

